# beachable/groundable trailer sailer



## MWelcome (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi-

I have been searching the forums to try to find a boat that meets my requirements without much luck and was hoping someone could point me in the right direction. I have been put in charge of finding a boat for a friend with the following requirements: 

- trailer sailor in the 20-24 foot range
- decent enough accomodations for a weekend with 2 people 
- the budget is under $7500 (might be a little flexible there)
- Beachable (or more accurately groundable)

The main sticking point seems to be that the boat needs to have a fully retractable keel. In addition to trailering, it will spend a week or two every year moored in Cape Cod Bay which means it will sit on the ground for 12 hours a day due to the tides. Everything I can find with a swing keel that is deemed "beachable" seems more suited to the occasional nosing up to the beach for an hour or 2. I need something that sits relatively flat on the ground and can take the full weight of the boat for half the day as well as the inevitable bouncing on the bottom as the tide goes out/comes in. 

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

This YW search brought up a few possibilities.. The Compac was the first that came to mind but it's not a fully retractable keel. The Chrysler 22 on this list looks interesting.

trailerable (Sail) Boats For Sale


----------



## jdpmus (May 10, 2011)

You might do a search overseas. When we were in Scotland we saw a large number of sailboats with shoal draft TWIN keels. When the tide was out, they were resting on the bottom still tied up in their slips.


----------



## cruisingdream (Feb 7, 2007)

consider a bilge keel boat? sitting flat when the tide goes out is what they are designed to do.


----------



## swampcreek (Feb 14, 2010)

Push the easy button for this one. While there are quite a few different brands I can say from experience that an older (I think they made them untill 1995) Macgregor 26S (swing keel) can be had for that price, many probably lower. We love ours although we are looking to go larger very soon. We will miss a lot about our little trailer sailor like the ability to beach it, dock almost anywhere, low slip fees, not having to schedule with the travel lift, the ability to bring her home during the off season, the ability to pull her out when a hurricane is on its way, etc.

The older 26D (dagger board) can be found even cheaper and I've heard they sail better than our 26S but I do prefer if we run aground having the swing keel simply swing up.

You'll hear a bunch of negative posts about Magregors but they are mostly from people who haven't even been out on one. Our little boat leaves the slip a few times a week passing large expensive "proper" boats that sadly sit tied up growing barnicles and slime. We also find ourselves heading out when the white caps are starting to form while many larger boats are clearing off the bay, its no storm chaser but we've been in weather where we actually surfed her into a creek to anchor for the night which was a little hair raising but the boat did well.

We just put her in Friday evening and so starts another great year of sailing! Even after almost 3 years of ownership I still have a hard time leaving the pier when it's time to go home.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

swampcreek said:


> Push the easy button for this one. .....
> You'll hear a bunch of negative posts about Magregors but they are mostly from people who haven't even been out on one. ....


Swamp.. I think you'll find most if not all the 'negative' MacG posts are in reference to the dual purpose 'motor/sailboats' with the large outboards and excessive freeboard that don't seem to do either purpose particularly well (compared to single purpose boats of either genre) That said they obviously fill a market niche and have been well marketed.

Most will give credit where it's due to the smaller, earlier Ventures and MacS models as good starter (sail)boats.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

The first boat I ever owned _almost_ meets your criteria. The Helms 25 (one foot longer than you're looking for!) is:

-trailerable: Simply boat to rig & launch.
-affordable: Easily attainable for much less than $7.5k
-beachable: fully retracting swingkeel and kick-up rudder
-"weekend-able": very roomy v-berth and dinette (no standing headroom, however).

There's probably plenty of others as well. You might even consider the well-known Catalina 22 with a swingkeel.


----------



## CrazyRu (May 10, 2007)

Beachcomber 25 if can find one.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Enter boats of old... sharpies being one type.


----------



## EJO (Jan 10, 2010)

Look at an old Hake Seaward 25 or 26 Maybe out your price range look but for an old one (I saw one for $7K last year) or if you win the lottery go for the new 32RK 32 footer. All the comfort of home in a trailerable fast sailing boat with less than 2 ft draft. Step off and your on the beach.


----------



## CapnBilll (Sep 9, 2006)

My Aquarius is very beachable, sole keel with 900lbs of lead, self righting even with centerboard up. 

Balboa also makes some very beachable boats.


----------



## MWelcome (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I had looked for tein/bilge keels, but they really seem to very hard to come by in the US. I had looked at some of the retractable keel boats (i.e Catalina 22) but the swing keel really does seem to bear the weight of the boat. Maybe that is OK, but I have to think the pin is not designed to hold the full weight 50% of the time. 

I will look into many of the other boats listed and see what I can come up with.

Thanks again!


----------



## dacap06 (Feb 2, 2008)

If you aren't too hung up on hull length and are really after the features, take a look at the West Wight Potter 19. It has the features you seek. There are imminently affordable used and new models available although they are typically more expensive than the 7K ceiling you are mentioned.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

If you're considering a West Wight Potter, have a look for a Hartley TS21 first.

Tough as nails (one I know of landed upside-down on the highway at 100kph after it's brand new owner discovered how not to recover from sway on his way home and yet survived to sail again with only a damaged hatch) and will sleep more than two - and two comfortably at that.


----------



## mikehoyt (Nov 27, 2000)

s2 7.9


----------



## MWelcome (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks Mike. The S2 looks very interesting with the weighted board that appears to be fully retractable. That has been my main concern as many of the swing keels don't appear to fully retract in the hull and would not take the beating of being grounded twice a day. 

I like the reviews I've read on it's performance. Budget may be an issue with the S2, but I'll work on that if everything else works for me.

Thanks again for the recommendation.

Mark


----------



## baboon (Aug 7, 2008)

I do not have experience with a beachable boat big enough to spend a few nights on, but I have had lots of smaller boats on the beach. A big problem is getting mud and sand up into the Board trunk. I have had boards jam even after a short period of time, once I even got enough glop in my kick up rudder on the beach that I could not get it back down without taking it apart. I think any boat left aground for long periods of time will not work out unless it is made for that type of use. When you add the pounding that will take place 4 x a day as the tide goes in and out the end result will be a pretty beat boat, particularly since they will be sitting on their hulls. 

Bilge keelers are made for this, another otion would be a sturdy old boat with lee boards instead of a centerboard. Some extra rub strips and lots of extra applications of bottom paint would help.


----------



## DivingOtter (May 5, 2012)

I have a Santana 2023 and its perfect for a few nights out, water ballast and swing keel, draws 12 inches and i beach it constantly.


----------



## oysterman23 (Jul 22, 2011)

Gee Mark sounds like a job for a Cape Cod catboat.... but something like a Marshall probably run outside yourbudget unless a forced sale or project boat.... The version with bowsprit/ jib rig would be ideal and very solid
Chris


----------



## zumwaltd (Jul 3, 2006)

If you have some wood working skills, build one just like you want. Check out 
Duckworks Indexes - Trailer Sailer Cruisers


----------



## RXBOT (Sep 7, 2007)

The S2 8.0 shoal draft looks interesting, at 26 feet with 22 and a bit waterline, 8foot beam and 2 and half foot draft long fixed keel. Should be easy to make a couple of legs for when you want to dry her out. I like the fixed keel and 8 foot beam is easily trailered.


----------



## PJFORD (Aug 11, 2011)

Sandpiper 565; Hurly;Macgregor;Siren 17;Precision 21; Just to name a few, Good Luck.


----------

